
Performance Analysis of VPN Gateways (2018) [pdf] - botto
https://www.net.in.tum.de/fileadmin/bibtex/publications/theses/2018-pudelko-vpn-performance.pdf
======
emmericp
Advisor of this thesis here; happy to answer questions

~~~
thiebautdotdev
Out of curiosity, how would TINC VPN [1] compare to the results you obtained?
I’ve been using it to interconnect a HA Kubernetes cluster and so far it
hasn’t been disappointing.

[1]: [https://tinc-vpn.org](https://tinc-vpn.org)

~~~
emmericp
Probably similar to OpenVPN as the performance-critical parts are similar.

------
ape4
Does the type of data or usage effect the relative speeds. eg Torrenting vs
regular browsing, etc.

~~~
szaroubi
It should, as encryption/decryption is done on a packet basis. You can send 1
Mb packet or 1000 1k packets.

~~~
emmericp
Per-packet overhead dominates over per-byte overhead. This is true for almost
all network functions, even if they perform heavy calculation on the payload
like encryption.

So large packets will always be better for your network.

------
botto
FYI: I'm not the author

------
chayesfss
Why not test open source against a cheap 5505 from eBay or something?

